# What kind of Wood?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yesterday’s post about what kind of accessories ect you’d like to have got me thinking. I went to the Jodi Head site http://www.bill-lewington.com/jodihead.htm I spied one that I just HAVE to have. Keeping that I do like my straps to co ordinate with my guitars, it’s got to be the brown and black sequins. Yes sequins. The funny thing about that is, I’m not predisposed to “flash’ by any means. Before I was married my husband asked if I wanted a diamond ring or a motorcycle. I chose the bike, but I digress. I like my Les Pauls gold or black and I like my SG’s Brown. I suppose there’s just a wee bit of the “girl who likes shiny things” in me to want to add some dash. By Dash I don’t mean fingerboard or sound hole inlays, although I can appreciate a beautiful herringbone binding, or some of the stunning inlay work on some larivees I’ve seen . No Laquer for me either, I need to see the grain. (for acoustics)

For acoustic guitars I’m crazy about wood. The grain, the smell, I can’t keep my fingers off a beautiful piece of wood. When I made my big purchase, I went shopping dead set on an Artist series Flame maple Seagull. Georgous! I came home with a plain ole Blonde Rosewood Spruce GS. I think it’s splendid. The top absolutely glows in the light and the sound, to me was better than anything I tried that day. But I’ve developed a case of GAS in a big way. That’s not like me. I find myself in the guitar store in the High end rooms pining for wood grain. If I were suddenly flush, I’d have a Cocobolo/Koa combination Taylor. Makes me shiver just thinking about it. The possibilities are seemingly endless. Maple, Walnut, Koa, Rosewood, Ovangkol. If I were rich….. 

What about you guys.. What’s your favourite combination?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry to derail your thread Starbuck, but for the past little while I've been pining (pun intended) for hardwood..........just did up another 6 face chord, 3 still to stack.........just looking at the pile gives me the shivers.....lol........and guarenteed to get rid of the shivers........maple, beech, birch, ash, oak, ironwood.........hmmmmn, I wonder what koa or kokobola burns like...does it smell as good as it looks...........


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

s'ok!! lol! We're doing the same thing, it's become the "weight" part of my workouts! run 5k, stack some wood.... Repeat.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Bearclawed Engelmann spruce with Ziricote.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

that my friend is breathtaking...........wow.........you'll have to have your back to the audience to show off that beauty....lol


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Both Marc Beneteau guitars have been Maple , one a quilted birdseye and the other a big flame . I think maple gets overlooked far too often and Marc himself says the same as the trend is toward very exotic and showy type wood , some of them not being the best choice . Maple offers a great look it is a stable wood and it lends to the sound of the guitar .

Did I mention I prefer maple ? :smile:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I like a good variety of wood...

Flamed Hoduran Mahogany (Fay)










Port Orford Cedar top (Fay)










East Indian Rosewood (Bourgeois)










Old Growth California Redwood (Bourgeois)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

...and here are some more 


Curly Claro Walnut (Bourgeois)










Bearclaw Sitka Spruce (Bourgeois)










Carved "Canoe" Bridge (Haida Gwaii)










Medley of Exotic Woods (Lado)


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I was at Cosmo the week of the Taylor Road Show and they had a number of the fall limiteds still in including your cocobola/koa combo. VERY NICE.

So far for me, Rosewood (don't know which type) is my fave. I just love the colour and the tone is simply amazing.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Both Marc Beneteau guitars have been Maple , one a quilted birdseye and the other a big flame . I think maple gets overlooked far too often and Marc himself says the same as the trend is toward very exotic and showy type wood , some of them not being the best choice . Maple offers a great look it is a stable wood and it lends to the sound of the guitar .
> 
> Did I mention I prefer maple ? :smile:


Big fan of maple backed acoustics myself. I'm having an OM style guitar made by George Rizsanyi with a flame maple back and sides. He just let me know that it is close to completion, so will post a couple of pics when I get it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the look of bubinga--but I didn't get any of the bubinga guitars I came across during my recent guitar hunt--I came close to one--but the flamed sycamore sounded so much better--and still looks cool.

The best wood grain on any of the guitars I have is probably the rosewood on the back & sides of my classical. It was a student model--but a well made one--MIJ in the early 70's, when rosewood was more plentiful & cheaper. I believe it is Indian rosewood. I don't have a good picture I can post--but I hope to borrow a good camera soon and get better pictures--I have lots of pictures now, but none that do the rosewood justice.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Scottone said:


> Big fan of maple backed acoustics myself. I'm having an OM style guitar made by George Rizsanyi with a flame maple back and sides. He just let me know that it is close to completion, so will post a couple of pics when I get it.


Be looking forward to it :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, and I love koa as well.


----------

